# That's right... we're bad...



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I always suspected our job was in the top ten danger jobs.
We are the tree fellers and miners of the construction industry.
Here's the link in case y'all think I Photoshopped the graph:


http://finance.yahoo.com/news/deadliest-jobs-in-america-200009959.html#


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Those paper cuts must be hell.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Those paper cuts must be hell.


Or, eating all that paste causes brain damage.


And what's with radio operator as number three? Carpel tunnel injuries?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> Or, eating all that paste causes brain damage.
> 
> 
> And what's with radio operator as number three? Carpel tunnel injuries?


Wait! We have member here who is a paperhanger _and_ an arborist! 

Yo Chrisn, put in your papers, man. Like today. You've pushed the envelope.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I survived the tree trimmer part OK, without cutting off any limbs or toes. I came very close on occasion, trust me, but the most dangerous part was falling branches and or trees. Those you had to watch out for. As for paperhangers, I don't get it???:blink:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its the stress of lining up those seams!


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I survived the tree trimmer part OK, without cutting off any limbs or toes. I came very close on occasion, trust me, but the most dangerous part was falling branches and or trees. Those you had to watch out for. As for paperhangers, I don't get it???:blink:


I think I figured it out, the key phrase is the most dangerous jobs that aren't worth it!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey those razor knives are deadly! That's why they come in all those toddler friendly neon colors!


----------

